# Leftover goat meat....



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

So I got my hands on some goat short ribs over the weekend and cooked them in the crock pot. (We had never had it before and wanted to try before we decided if we wanted to raise for the freezer or not.) 

Anyway, I have some leftover. It was really good, a bit tough but wonderful flavor. I have quite a bit left and am not sure of just heating and serving. Anything you guys can suggest to do with it that would be tasty and maybe tender it up some?

Thanks.
~Lynda


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We cook at a low temp in the oven in a covered pot, or wrapped in foil, then pull apart and put in bbq sauce. Serve on buns. Great for leftover any kind of meat, and everyone likes it.
Kit


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd slow cook the rest and make curry. OH! MAN! Goat curry is ROCKIN'!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We use the left over "roasted" goat for making stews. Just add some vegetables of whatever you like, some bamboo shoots, water crest & loads of minced garlic; and when the vegies are done, add some diced tomatoes and a large can of V-8 ..... yummmmm


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I always cook the ribs in a slow cooker covered in BBQ sauce. Then the leftover ribs I debone, take all the fat off, etc. so there's just the meat left, add a little more BBQ sauce & use it on a bun like a BBQ Beef sandwich only it's with goat meat.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Leftover ribs? Is there such a thing? Not at our house!! LOL


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Pony said:


> I'd slow cook the rest and make curry. OH! MAN! Goat curry is ROCKIN'!




UGH!!!
I had the finest recipe for goat curry before our house fire....
Now I try finding one like it and am completely lost...care to share your's Pony?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The other day I shredded the rest of a cooked goat roast, layered it in a pan with salt, pepper, green peppers, onion, then put about a cup of broth on it. Covered it with foil and slow-cooked it for four hours, then served it up as sandwich meat. It was great!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> UGH!!!
> I had the finest recipe for goat curry before our house fire....
> Now I try finding one like it and am completely lost...care to share your's Pony?


I'm looking for it now. I KNOW I posted it here, but can't find it when I search. 

Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Pony said:


> I'm looking for it now. I KNOW I posted it here, but can't find it when I search.
> 
> Gimme a few minutes.


Do you mind if I post it(you sent it to me when I asked)??

Here it is:

:::::::::::::::::::::::ONY'S GOAT CURRY:::::::::::::::::::::

Okay, here's what I do to make curry.

I cook the goat meat in the crock pot with tomatoes (put up last Summer, but canned tomato will do, or even just a bit of liquid and maybe some beef bouillon) until it's nice and tender. Then I take it out of the crock pot and take the meat off the bones (ouch! Hot! Be careful!)

Then I get out my BIG skillet, and saute a big onion (or a couple of little onions) in some coconut oil. Butter works well, too, and I'm sure it would be fine with olive oil.

To that, I add whatever hot pepper I have in the house. The original recipe called for a Scots Bonnet Pepper, but those things are hotter than habanero! Serrano peppers are warm but have more flavor, but I've also used Tabasco sauce or cayenne pepper in a pinch.

Then I toss in a couple or four cloves of garlic, smashed or put through a press.

Then, when the onion is translucent, I add a couple of cups of the liquid from the crock pot. Toss in a fistful of raisins, and stir in a few tablespoons of curry powder (I like mine with more like a 1/4 cup of curry powder, but I love that stuff!)

While that's all heating together, I mix a couple of tablespoons of cornstarch with the crock pot liquid. Stir the cornstarch mixture into the onion et al mix, and bring to a boil. Simmer until it thickens, then add the goat meat.

Heat it all the way through, serve it over rice or with potatoes or sweet potatoes.

oooooooh. GOOOOD!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thank you, Em! I was going nuts trying to find it, didn't remember if I posted it or only THOUGHT I posted it... 

All day today, I've had this uneasy feeling.... like, "Where am I going, and why am I in this handbasket?"

Thanks again, my friend!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks so much Emily and pony....will give this a try soon.
Been on a curry kick lately now to find some chevon to make it with...
I just don't butcher my goatsies anymore.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, also, appreciate the curry recipe and cannot wait to try it. Thank you.


----------



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

copperpennykids said:


> Leftover ribs? Is there such a thing? Not at our house!! LOL


Well it wasn't actually dinner. Hehe. We had never had it and I found it at a producers market near home. I was to excited to wait till the next day to make it so it was done after dinner. That is why there were leftovers. Don't think that will ever happen again. Everyone loved it but was to full to eat much. :happy:

Guess I will be trying to figure out a good meat breed we can start working with. Hehe.


----------



## TheLands (Feb 18, 2009)

You guys are all AWESOME!!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

This sounds a lot like the Italian beef I make. Just add either Italian seasonings or a package of Italian dressing mix and plenty of Garlic and cook until tender and falling apart and serve on rolls, I like Kaiser rolls but even Italian bread would work...thanks all now I am starving! Lol


ozark_jewels said:


> The other day I shredded the rest of a cooked goat roast, layered it in a pan with salt, pepper, green peppers, onion, then put about a cup of broth on it. Covered it with foil and slow-cooked it for four hours, then served it up as sandwich meat. It was great!


----------

